# Shrimp and Grits



## Johnny Ray (Jun 9, 2020)

So beautiful and oh so delicious I just had to post a picture of tonight’s dinner!






	

		
			
		

		
	
Thanks for looking!
Johnny Ray


----------



## TNJAKE (Jun 9, 2020)

Looks good. That's one of my favorite meals


----------



## Sowsage (Jun 9, 2020)

That looks real nice! Very nice dinner!


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Jun 9, 2020)

Love a good shrimp and grits dish


----------



## Johnny Ray (Jun 9, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Looks good. That's one of my favorite meals


Thanks TNJAKE. Mine too. I could eat this at least once a week.

JR


----------



## Blues1 (Jun 9, 2020)

Oh yeah! Cooking it Friday night. Yours looks great!


----------



## MJB05615 (Jun 9, 2020)

Looks great!

Mike


----------



## Johnny Ray (Jun 9, 2020)

Blues1 said:


> Oh yeah! Cooking it Friday night. Yours looks great!


Thanks. Be sure to post up some pics.

JR


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 9, 2020)

That looks fantastic!! Beautiful plates of good.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jun 10, 2020)

Oh yeah!


----------



## xray (Jun 10, 2020)

Two plates of pure deliciousness!


----------



## sandyut (Jun 10, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Looks good. That's one of my favorite meals


Same at our house.  Wife is from the south, she turned me onto grits and shrimp and grits is a big fav of hers.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 10, 2020)

I'd be thrilled to be sitting down to one of those plates, Like! RAY


----------



## Johnny Ray (Jun 10, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> I'd be thrilled to be sitting down to one of those plates, Like! RAY


I know I was! Mine had about 30 shrimp on it. So good!

thanks,
JR


----------

